
Ask HN: What is the best resource out there keeping track of great tools? - hvass
Often a friend or a client will ask how to solve a particular business problem and I will have the right tool at their disposal which I have already used and tried. But if I have not been lucky to read about that tool or having used it, I might have not easily been able to offer a solution.<p>I&#x27;d love to find a place which has listed 100+ tools for different problems (marketing, project management, email, cloud storage, invoicing software, you name it) that I can browse and see what problems it solves.<p>Does anything come to mind? And besides Product Hunt, how do you stay up to date on new tools that can help you at work?
======
rl3
Slant[0] and StackShare[1] are probably your best bets. The former is better
for desktop applications or utilties, the latter is better for frameworks and
the like.

If you're looking for a specific niche, Product Hunt has a ton of curated
lists that tend toward marketing/design. GitHub is probably a better source
for curated lists which focus on things developers would find useful.

[0] [https://slant.co](https://slant.co)

[1] [https://stackshare.io](https://stackshare.io)

------
ifcologne
Not for all problems but for some technical ones I use lovely curated awesome
lists.

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
is a good starting point.

------
baccredited
[http://alternativeto.net/](http://alternativeto.net/) is pretty good. You
need to know one tool in the area you are looking for, but if you do it gives
a good list of alternatives.

